# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  ANAZHTΩ  CONTROL ΓΙΑ DVD KAFORD DVX 109HD

## Skontos

Καλησπέρα.
Εχω πρόβλημα με το control απο το DVD Kaford (Μαρινοπουλος). Εχω ψάξει για συμβατό αλλά δεν βρίσκω. Το θέμα είναι οτι δε μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το USB του DVD ούτε για να διαβάζει αλλά ούτε και για εγγραφή. Δυστηχώς η ASTRA που το υποστηρίζει δεν έχει ίδιο η συμβατό (αυτό και αν είναι υποστήριξη). Αν κάποιος έχει υπόψιν του κάτι ας με ενημερώσει. Αν κάποιος συνάδελφος έχει προβληματικό dvd αλλα οκ το control ενδιαφέρομαι. :W00t: 
Επίσης αν κάποιος γνωρίζει συμβατό  :Tongue2: 

To control σίγουρα είναι για απόσυρση (προβληματικό το ολοκληρωμένο)

Φιλικά

----------


## her

Τέτοια μάρκα δύσκολο. Αυτά βγαίνουν σε 500 διαφορετικές μάρκες. Εγώ βρήκα ένα με μοντέλο DVX 100HD μάρκας Digital. Δεν έχω ιδέα αν κάνει. Είναι προγραμματιζόμενο.

----------


## Skontos

Τι εννοείς βρήκες;
Εχεις το ίδιο dvd και σου λειτουργεί; 
βασικές λειτουργίες τις έχω και απο ένα αλλο αλλά διαχείρηση USB κλπ δεν επιτρέπει κάποιο ......Εικόνα0646.jpg

----------


## her

Σε καινούργιο τηλεχειριστήριο προγραμματιζόμενο είδα ότι υποστηρίζει το παραπάνω μοντέλο. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει, δεν ξέρω τίποτα για αυτό. Απλά υπάρχει τηλεχειριστήριο που μπορεί να προγραμματιστή για το παραπάνω dvd χωρίς να ξέρω αν είναι ίδια ή όχι.

----------


## Skontos

ok thanks

----------


## johnkou

Aν σε ενδιαφερει ακομη εχω κοντρολ καινουργιο να σου στειλω αυθεντικο.

----------


## Skontos

με ενδιαφερει σου στελνω pm

----------


## johnkou

To τηλεκοντρολ ηδη ταξιδευει προς το φιλο μας.

----------


## Skontos

Μόλις παρέλαβα 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ το johnkou

----------

